# Rockwool vs. Rapid Rooters



## Auburn1985 (Oct 12, 2013)

For germinating seeds, I've used mostly Rapid Rooters.  They work well, but I'd like to try rockwool cubes (to be planted in soilless media).  However, I've read of some people having trouble getting seeds to germinate in rockwool.

Actually, I used rockwool a long time ago for a single grow, and recollect that they worked well.  I liked them because they're clean and stand up well on their own, without having to have some sort of supporting tray.

Does anyone here like rockwool for germinating seeds?


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 13, 2013)

I have never tried germinating in rockwool because you have to prep it before using it.  I prefer Oasis foam cubes.  They are pH neutral and I have always had great results (with good seeds, that is).

edit:  are Rapid Rooters peat pellets?


----------



## effdecaf (Oct 13, 2013)

Rockwool is great for everything. Its basically just housing insulation r-45 thickness, and doesn't need hella prep. If your going from seed or clone they are tried and true. Our tap water is 5.5 pH which is what they suggest you soak the cubes in, but haven't found any problems with non tested water.

also: yeah what are rapid rooters?


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 13, 2013)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> I have never tried germinating in rockwool because you have to prep it before using it.  I prefer Oasis foam cubes.  They are pH neutral and I have always had great results (with good seeds, that is).
> 
> edit:  are Rapid Rooters peat pellets?



Rapid Rooters are organic "plugs" that work pretty well for both seeds and clones.  However, I'm switching from organic to soilless growing (ProMix and chemical nutes), and don't want anything organic in my grow that could harbor fungus or mold.

Are Oasis cubes organic?

I may just plant directly into ProMix instead of using a special seed starter medium.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 13, 2013)

Auburn1985 said:
			
		

> Rapid Rooters are organic "plugs" that work pretty well for both seeds and clones.  However, I'm switching from organic to soilless growing (ProMix and chemical nutes), and don't want anything organic in my grow that could harbor fungus or mold.
> 
> Are Oasis cubes organic?


They are some sort of synthetic floral foam.  I stick em into 3.5 " mesh cups and top off with hydrocorn.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 15, 2013)

You will have no problems running rapid rooters in your soiless setup.

RR's work great and I prefer them over rockwool... Tho I really like the 1 inch cubes too.

I think whatever you choose you will be happy... Just don't overwater them!


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 15, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> You will have no problems running rapid rooters in your soiless setup.
> 
> RR's work great and I prefer them over rockwool... Tho I really like the 1 inch cubes too.
> 
> I think whatever you choose you will be happy... Just don't overwater them!



Cool TOA, thanks man.


----------



## Wetdog (Oct 16, 2013)

Auburn1985 said:
			
		

> I may just plant directly into ProMix instead of using a special seed starter medium.



That would be the easiest and simplest solution.

Wet


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 16, 2013)

Auburn1985 said:
			
		

> Rapid Rooters are organic "plugs" that work pretty well for both seeds and clones.  However, I'm switching from organic to soilless growing (ProMix and chemical nutes), and don't want anything organic in my grow that could harbor fungus or mold.
> quote]
> 
> I have had algae grow on rockwool, a problem I have never had with rapid rooters.  So, I am thinking that rapid rooters may be better than the rockwool for a substance that doesn't harbor fungus or mold.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 16, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Auburn1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

